# redhat sehr langsam



## Draxx (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe forenuser, 

habe auf meinem hauptrechner windowsxp. Und jetzt habe ich von nem kumpel nen alten rechner: 

Pentium3 700mhz 
356 mb Sdram 
20gig platte 
riva tnt 128 

So ich wollte erst windows2003 server drauf machen aber da ging meine netzwerkkarte nicht. Da dachte ich mir ich mache linux drauf das soll ja sehr stabil sein. Also dachte ich mir mache mal redhat drauf weil ein freund meinte das wäre gut und nicht zu schwer. Ich alle 3 cd geladen und drauf gemacht. Aber mir kommt das so ewig lahm vor wenn ich das starte bzw. progamme aktiviere. Was kann das sein? Und die Auflösung ist irgendwie auf 800*600 fixiert. Bitte helft mir. 

Mfg Draxx


----------



## tim&struppi (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo, was verstehst du unter lahm ?
Was für eine RedHat Version benutzt du ?
Ich nutze auf meinem Server Fedora Core 2 ( RedHat die neuste). Mein Rechner ist ein etwas betagter 266MHz Intel. Starte ich Programme darauf, brauchen die schon etwas länger als auf meinem 1,8 GHz Client Rechner.
Letzendlich arbeite ich aber nicht andauernd mit dem Server, sondern der arbeiter ja eher im Hintergrund.
Ansonsten kann man nur sagen, das das booten eines Linux Systemes etwas länger braucht als ein Windowssystem. Doch die Minute warte ich gerne länger.


----------



## KristophS (19. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran ,dass du keine Treiber installiert hast?
Weder für die Grafikkarte noch für das Mainboard etc.


----------



## mathiu (21. Juni 2004)

dass du die auflösung nicht höher stellen kannst, liegt daran, dass der monitor oder die grafikkarte nicht richtig erkannt bsw. angegeben wurden..


----------

